# onedrive sync



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

How do I sync and individual file or folder in explorer to onedrive? 

In explorer I have a couple of folders I created in the pictures folder that I would like to have them saved to/sync to onedrive.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you on Windows 8?

If so there will be a user directory for your OneDrive account if you have it setup.

https://onedrive.live.com/about/en-us/download/

It will be located at C:\Users\(Username)


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes...windows 8.1 update 1 Pro. I'll have a look at your link.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

That link is to download one drive which is native to windows 8/8.1 which I all ready have.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

OK...update what I found is to just copy/past the folder into onedrive. Once that is done the folder will start syncing.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

So you found your OneDrive folder then?


----------

